# Notebook für HTL



## px2 (28. Februar 2009)

*Notebook für HTL*

So da es so aussieht als würde ich nächstes jahr in der 3. klasse htl sein, wird es schön langsam zeit sich um ein notebook umzusehen.

Soweir so gut nur hab ich bis jetzt noch keins gefunden das meinen anforderungen entspricht. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Also was es können/haben muss:

Ist auf jeden fall mal ein nummernblock
es muss kleiner als 17" sein
es soll so um die 2.5 kg wiegen gerne auch weniger 
mathcad muss einwandfrei laufen 
Eagle muss laufen (Wird nicht ein allzu großes problem sein)
es muss unter 1000€ kosten

Was es können/haben sollte:

Es wäre schön wenn es AMD/ATI basierd wäre wenn nicht auch egal 
Es sollte möglich sein im Solid Edge zu zeichnen ist aber egal weil mit nem kleinen Bildschirm kann man dass e schmeißen und außerdem hab ich e nen 24" schirm am stand pc
Es wäre schön wenn es ein 14" wäre 

Was absolut nicht sein darf:

Es muss auf der Handablage kühl bleiben also <30°C
es darf nicht laut werden 
und das display darf nicht zu hell sein damit auch vernünftig damit arbeiten kann 
spiele sind nicht so wichtig dafür hab ich nen stand pc 


so dass wäre das traumnotebook und jetzt die frage an euch, gibt es sowas?


----------



## px2 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

achja und ne serielle schnittstelle wäre super


----------



## N1lle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*



px2 schrieb:


> achja und ne serielle schnittstelle wäre super


 
Wo gehstn HTL ???


----------



## px2 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

leonding für elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

kannst ja mal hier Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de in der suche linke oebne "profisuche" deine kriterien eingeben, zB u.a. das gewicht und den preis. zB ein lenovo wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.

und wenn du schreiben würdest, was HTL sein soll, würden vlt. mehr leute nen rat geben können  nicht jeder hat lust, danach zu googlen


----------



## N1lle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*



Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst ja mal hier Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de in der suche linke oebne "profisuche" deine kriterien eingeben, zB u.a. das gewicht und den preis. zB ein lenovo wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.
> 
> und wenn du schreiben würdest, was HTL sein soll, würden vlt. mehr leute nen rat geben können  nicht jeder hat lust, danach zu googlen


 

höhere Technische Lehranstalt gibts für verschiedene Bereiche Handwerk Maschinenbau Kommunikation Informatik wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## px2 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

ja so siehts aus

@herbboy: gibts das in deutschland nicht? sorry hab ich nicht gewusst 

falls es jemanden intressiert hier ist die homepage http://www.htl-leonding.at/

@N1lle: hast recht alles was irgendwie mit technik zu tun hat wie zb. mechatronik, chemie, edv (obwohl das für mich nichts technisches hat), elektronik 

und wenn es jemanden intresiert: man schließt mit matura (oder für deutsche Abitur) ab und nach drei jahren praxis in einer Firma kann man den Ingenieur beantragen.


----------



## N1lle (1. März 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*



px2 schrieb:


> ja so siehts aus
> 
> @herbboy: gibts das in deutschland nicht? sorry hab ich nicht gewusst
> 
> ...



Papa war Htl Klafu Bruder war htl klafu EDV und ich hab es Pech in Deutschland zu wohnen^^


----------



## px2 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

htl ist auch nicht immer das ware 
aber kannst bitte mal deinen bruder fragen was edv mit technik zu tun hat, das hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden


----------



## N1lle (2. März 2009)

*AW: Notebook für HTL*

Des is doch die HTBLU KLAFU FÜR INFORMATIK/KOMMUNIKATION/EDV


----------

